# XNFX- What's my personality, please help?



## chasingdreams (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been typed as an XNFX all the time, and at first I would usually get INFP but these days I seem to be getting XNFJ a lot. 

Well, I'm neat and orderly when I feel like it. You see, when I'm depressed I seem to not care about organizing my possessions. Of course, when I'm in a happy mood I like everything around me to be neat and tidy. And yes, I just get "feelings" about things and I intuitively understand them. However, I also do relate a lot to the traits shared by those who are typed as INFPs. Sometimes I doubt myself and I ask for help or advise from others around me. I've heard INFJs believe that they are mostly correct, and they may tend to ignore other people's opinions, (correct me if I'm wrong). Also, I'd like to mention that I've usually been typed as Perceiving or Judging by only a few more percents whenever I've taken a test. So, I'm wondering if I may actually be P/J? 

Now, I'd like to know if I'm Extroverted or Introverted. I like to be around other people at times, but I also like to be left alone. However, if I'm left alone for a few days I need to socialize, so does that make me an extrovert?

EDIT: Also, I'd like to mention that usually people start a conversation with me, but sometimes I may start a conversation with someone that I seem to be interested in. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

I think Js tend to be less open to new ideas and are more assertive in making decisions.

Have you looked into the cognitive functions? I was struggling between ENFP and INFP for a while and in the end I decided that I can relate to Fi more than any other function and explored how this function works and decided that it has to be my dominant function, so that meant I am introverted. I think deep down I knew my top function had to be introverted I just like the idea that I might be extraverted,.

Anyway...I highly reccomend you look at the functions. 

Some websites that helped me:

Function Attitude
Extraverted iNtuiting
My MBTI Personality Type - MBTI Basics
The Personality Page

And this page specifically talks about Extraversion and Introversion:

My MBTI Personality Type - MBTI Basics - Extraversion or Introversion

Some questions for your to answer:

1. Do you think before you speak?
2. If you spent all day hanging out with a group of friends and by the evening it's time to go home, so you go home and then another group of friends invites you out somewhere. Would you: 
a) Jump at the chance to go out again?
or 
b) be reluctant to go out again?


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

Could you also answer these questions?

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

4) What makes you feel inferior?

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *

Source: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/42375-whats-my-type-form.html


----------



## chasingdreams (Jul 16, 2011)

umbrellasky said:


> Could you also answer these questions?


1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
*I don't know if I'm using introverted feeling or extroverted.*
2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
*I yearn to be something in life, i.e to be remembered. I wish to help humanity and speak for those who aren't heard.
*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
*I felt my finest when I was working for a good cause. I joined a rally for breast cancer, and it made me feel really good.*
4) What makes you feel inferior?
*I make myself feel inferior when I don't meet my own expectations or I disregard some of my values.*
5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
*I think mostly about people, and what would happen to them if I continue with my decision.*
6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
*Yes, I'd like to have some control, but I keep in mind that external factors may change the outcome so I like to improvise if anything happens.* 
7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
*I had a lot of fun when I began to open up a bit to a friend. It made me feel less alone.*
8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
*I can easily theorize and I'm good at being hands on. I can memorize something new if I have any interest in it, but usually I theorize.*
9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
*I can be very organized when I'm in a good mood, otherwise I'm alright. I'm not too messy nor am I really neat.*
10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
*I tend to look at both, but I usually look for information that supports it.*
11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
*I want to be myself and follow what I believe, but sometimes I find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group. It depends on the situation.*
12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
*I'm the type of person that usually thinks before I speak. I prefer group discussions because all the limelight won't be on me. However, I prefer one-on-one communication when I know the person really well. *
13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
*Yes, I like to know where I'm jumping before I leap. To me actions speak more than words.*
14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
*I'd rather watch my favorite show than go out with my friends. *
15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
*When I'm stressed out I tend to find flaws in everything. Also, I sometimes become very extroverted or I become a recluse.*
16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
*I don't like superficiality and I don't like selfishness. *
17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
*Yes, I like talking about humankind and its destiny.*
18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
*I pay the least attention to hard facts. *
19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
*My friends perceive me as a very eccentric person. To them I seem very loud, butI think I'm a chameleon and I tend to alter my personality to make those around me comfortable. My friends would never say I'm mean. *
20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? [/B]
*I would like to go biking, and maybe go out for a solitary walk or with a close friend. Read a book or write, and maybe just hang out with a few close friends later on. *


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi @chasingdreams thanks for answering those questions. I'm definitely see NF. I will come back to you tomorrow if that's okay?

In the meantime, you mentioned in your answer to the first question that you can't decide between Fe and Fi. Have you looked at these descriptions?:

Extraverted Feeling
Introverted Feeling


----------



## chasingdreams (Jul 16, 2011)

umbrellasky said:


> Hi @chasingdreams thanks for answering those questions. I'm definitely see NF. I will come back to you tomorrow if that's okay?
> 
> In the meantime, you mentioned in your answer to the first question that you can't decide between Fe and Fi. Have you looked at these descriptions?:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I think I use both functions depending on the situation Perhaps my introverted and extroverted feelings are balanced? But come to think of it, I may usually tap into introverted feelings more than extroverted, so I'm presuming that I am more close to being an XNFP than an XNFJ ? I've read my answers, and I believe that I may be more of an Introvert so that makes me an INFX. Also, I think that I may be more Perceiving than Judging and so that makes me an INFP. Thank you for your help.  I think I'm an INFP.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

chasingdreams said:


> Thank you. I think I use both functions depending on the situation Perhaps my introverted and extroverted feelings are balanced? But come to think of it, I may usually tap into introverted feelings more than extroverted, so I'm presuming that I am more close to being an XNFP than an XNFJ ? I've read my answers, and I believe that I may be more of an Introvert so that makes me an INFX. Also, I think that I may be more Perceiving than Judging and so that makes me an INFP. Thank you for your help.  I think I'm an INFP.


That was quick! I'm glad you have settled on INFP. 

However, if you are still doubting maybe you could answer these questions:


*What do you think is more important? Justice or Mercy? Why?*

*Do you agree with the death penalty? If yes, why? If no, why?*


----------



## chasingdreams (Jul 16, 2011)

umbrellasky said:


> That was quick! I'm glad you have settled on INFP.
> 
> However, if you are still doubting maybe you could answer these questions:
> 
> ...


1. I think mercy and justice are both equally important. If the mistake is minor and can be forgiven than I think mercy is important, but if the mistake or pain the person has caused to someone is great than justice should take place.

2. No I don't agree with death penalties, killing the person does not help the pain she or he has caused to the loved ones of the victim. He or she should instead spend the rest of their lives in isolation, that will in my opinion cause the person greater pain.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

chasingdreams said:


> 1. I think mercy and justice are both equally important. If the mistake is minor and can be forgiven than I think mercy is important, but if the mistake or pain the person has caused to someone is great than justice should take place.
> 
> 2. No I don't agree with death penalties, killing the person does not help the pain she or he has caused to the loved ones of the victim. He or she should instead spend the rest of their lives in isolation, that will in my opinion cause the person greater pain.


Hi! Sorry I didn't get back to you straight away. I can't say for sure from the answers you've given here or in your other posts if you are an INFJ or INFP, however I do get more of an INFP vibe. 

I don't know if it helps but my here is how Fi answers question one:

1)_ Developed Fi naturally leads people to favor mercy or forgiveness for people who have done heinous acts--anything from theft to murder to genocide--acts that, under the ordinary laws that make a society manageable (see Extraverted Thinking), would usually merit their imprisonment or execution. From a developed Fi perspective, the criminal is still a living soul, still unique and precious despite whatever he may have done. If we walked in his moccasins for a while, maybe we could see it his way. Without condoning his crimes, maybe we could see how we ourselves could have done the same things under similar circumstances. This use of empathy as one's ultimate anchor of orientation leads to a resolute non-judgementalness. First empathize--find something in your own heart that lets you see how someone could feel and act the way he did--and then you will probably find that you no longer feel hatred or a desire for retribution._

Introverted Feeling

I don't have an example for question two, but I think perhaps the above covers it a little.

Sorry I can't be more help, I'm not sure how I was expecting you to answer the last two questions, I suppose I was hoping something would jump out at me in order for me to help you decide between INFP and INFJ. I think it's just hilighted how much I still have to learn about functions etc!

:happy:


----------



## chasingdreams (Jul 16, 2011)

umbrellasky said:


> Hi! Sorry I didn't get back to you straight away. I can't say for sure from the answers you've given here or in your other posts if you are an INFJ or INFP, however I do get more of an INFP vibe.
> 
> I don't know if it helps but my here is how Fi answers question one:
> 
> ...


No worries, we always have room for more knowledge.  Thank you for the description of what a Fi user would likely say. I think I can relate to it. Thank you for taking the time to answer, and you relieved me of my doubts.


----------

